# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Long Gown with "Butterfly" Fancy Stitch Down the Front



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
Barbie Knitting Pattern
June, 2014

LONG SLIM GOWN WITH BUTTERFLY FANCY STITCH 

This is the same pattern for the basic sleeveless dress, with no increase after the hipline is completed. You will keep the dress tight all the way down to the floor, with four butterfly stitches down the front of the gown.

This basic sleeveless dress pattern has been adapted for #3 US needles, instead of the tiny #1 double-pointed needles as shown in the photo.

#3 US double-pointed needles, 16 or 24 circular needle. (I prefer the circular needle).
#3 weight DK or baby yarn, or you can use #2 fine fingering yarn - if you knit tightly so it doesnt leave holes in your work.

Cast on 44 stitches. Knit 4 rows in garter stitch (knit every row).
Bind off for shoulder straps:
(Right Side): Knit 6, BIND OFF 10, Knit 12, BIND OFF 10, Knit 6. (24 sts)
(Wrong Side): Knit 6, TURN, CAST ON 3, Knit 12, TURN, CAST ON 3, Knit 6. (30 sts)
Knit in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 4 rows (for the bustline).
Next Row: Place markers to decrease down to the waistline:
Knit 3, Place Marker (PM), Knit 10, PM, Knit 4, PM, Knit 10, PM, Knit 3. (30 sts.)
(Wrong Side): Purl back across the row, slipping the markers.

NOTE: You will be working the butterfly stitch on the center four stitches. The only decreases will be BETWEEN the FIRST and SECOND markers and the THIRD and FOURTH markers, gradually decreasing down to 4 stitches between these markers when you reach the waistline.
You will then begin to increase for the hipline - keeping these markers in place - by increasing BEFORE the first marker, AFTER the second marker, BEFORE the third marker, and AFTER the fourth marker.

First decrease row - and first row of butterfly stitch:
Row 1: Knit 3, Slip Marker (SM), slip 1 as if to purl-knit 1-pass slip stitch over knit stitch, Knit 6, Knit 2 together, SM, Knit 4, SM, slip 1-knit 1-psso, Knit 6, Knit 2 together, SM, Knit 3. (26 sts.)
Row 2: Purl across, slipping markers - on center four stitches: YARN IN BACK, slip 4 as if to purl, YARN IN FRONT, slip marker, purl to end of row, slipping marker. (This will give you a bar or long thread across these four stitches on the right side.)
Row 3: Knit 3, SM, slip 1-knit 1-passo, Knit 4, Knit 2 together, SM, Knit 4, SM, slip 1-knit 1-psso, Knit 4, Knit 2 together, SM, Knit 3. (22 sts.)
Row 4: Purl across, SM - on center front four stitches: YARN IN BACK, slip 4 as if to purl, YARN IN FRONT, SM, purl to end of row, slipping marker.
Row 5: Knit 3, SM, slip 1-knit 1-passo, Knit 2, Knit 2 together, SM, Knit 4, SM, slip 1-knit 1-psso, Knit 2, Knit 2 together, SM, Knit 3. (18 sts.)
Row 6: Purl across, SM - on center front four stitches: YARN IN BACK, slip 4 as if to purl, YARN IN FRONT, SM, purl to end of row, slipping marker.
Row 7: Knit across row, slipping markers. (No decrease because you now have 18 stitches on the needle, which is needed for the waistline.)
Row 8: Purl across, SM - on center front four stitches: YARN IN BACK, slip 4 as if to purl, YARN IN FRONT, SM, purl to end of row, slipping marker.

Row 9: Knit 3, SM, Knit 4, SM, BUTTERFLY: with right hand needle, go down IN FRONT OF THE FOUR ROWS OF LONG THREADS, put needle UNDER these four rows and go up to the first stitch on the left hand needle - KNIT THIS STITCH, DO NOT REMOVE STITCH FROM LEFT HAND NEEDLE. Carefully, with right hand needle, go back down UNDER the four rows of long threads and come up on the OUTSIDE of the four rows - knit the first stitch on the left hand needle AGAIN. (This creates a tiny loop around the four rows of long threads, pulling all rows together on one side.) 

Continue across the row: SM, Knit 4, SM, Knit 3. (18 sts.)
Row 10: Purl across, slipping markers.

You should be at the waistline. You will now begin to increase for the hips, and
will have an increased number of stitches in the center front - be aware!

(Right Side): Knit across the row, increasing BEFORE 1 st marker, AFTER 2nd marker, BEFORE 3 rd marker, and AFTER 4th marker. (22 sts.)
(Wrong Side): Purl across, slipping marker.

NOTE: To keep on track with the Butterfly stitch down the center front, you may want to place a marker BEFORE and AFTER the four center stitches - these can be a different color, or you can just tie 2 colored pieces of yarn loosely on the needle and slip them along as you work the increase stitches for the hips. 

Work an increase knit row, then purl back. (26 sts.) On the next PURL row you will work Row 2 of the Butterfly stitch - giving you the first long thread on the right side.

Work another increase row - (28 sts). Work Row 4 of the Butterfly.
Work another increase row - (30 sts). Work Row 6 of the Butterfly. (Ending the increases here will give you a glamorous tight fit.)
Work an increase row - (34 sts). Work Row 8 of the Butterfly. (Ending the increases here will give you a softer, less clingy fit.)

Work Row 9 - complete the Butterfly stitch, which will be in the center of the hip increases.
At this time - with no more increasing or decreasing - you can remove the markers. Do not remove the markers you placed before and after the center four stitches.

Work in stockinet stitch - knit 1 row, purl 1 row - for 5 rows.
Then work another Butterfly , going back up to Row 2 and continue until you complete Row 9. (This will be your third Butterfly)

Work in stockinet stitch for another 5 rows. Work a fourth Butterfly.

Work in stockinet stitch for 6-8 rows until you get to just below the dolls ankle, then work in garter stitch (knit every row) for 2 rows. Bind off. Sew center back seam. 


HINT: You may want to work a swatch to see how the Butterfly stitch works.
Cast on 20 stitches and follow the instructions from Row 1 to Row 10 for the Butterfly. You will Knit 4, PM, Knit 4, PM, Knit 4, PM, Knit 4, PM, Knit 4. 
Purl 4, work slip stitches for Butterfly, purl 4, work slip stitches, purl 4. 

When you get to the 9th row, work two Butterflies, then work in stock.st. for 5 rows and do it again, and again, and again, until you see how this stitch is completed. Once you feel comfortable working this stitch, then you can begin the long gown.

NOTE: You can work this Butterfly stitch on a full skirt, leaving 5-6 stitches between the Butterflies, and alternating the Butterfly pattern when you begin a new set across the row.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very petty pattern!


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful gown, very nicely done. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I love it, thanks Elaine!!!


----------



## wishfulbarbara (Jun 29, 2012)

Barbie's the belle of the ball in this gown. Lovely pattern.
Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Very elegant.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is lovely, thank you for the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for pattern.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful...thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Very, very pretty. But of course you always do a great job. I have to be careful opening your post when my granddaughter is here because she then wants grandma to make her the outfit.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely, as usual. Thx!


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern! It is very pretty.


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

That is beautiful! You do such nice work. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks, Elaine. Very pretty, as always!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful gown for Barbie, Elaine.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pretty pattern. My GGD loves them


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Very Pretty. Here it is in PDF.


Happy Crafting 

Rhyanna


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

this looks like fun. I just got a new Barbie, so here comes a dress for her!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Very Pretty. Here it is in PDF.
> 
> Happy Crafting
> 
> Rhyanna


That is a very pretty dress. Thank you Ladyfingers and Rhyanna for what you have done. That is one dress I will be making, but I have a yellow wool that I will use instead. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very pretty. Thank you Elaine :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

beautiful gown. Can you design a dress for AG doll using this stitch?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

bettys doll:

You can use the basic top with capped sleeves and make it into a dress - placing the "Butterfly" stitches down the center front.

You can also use the sleeveless dress pattern and do the same thing. The "Butterfly" group of stitches are the same for the tiny Barbie gown or the larger American Girl dress.

You can also make the American Girl a long gown using the sleeveless dress pattern, keeping 54 to 56 stitches after completion of the sleeves all the way down to just below the doll's calf - then finish with a nice ruffle by knitting in the front/back/front of EACH stitch across the row. Then garter stitch (knit every row) until you get to the top of her feet. Bind off and sew the back seam.

Try a swatch first - with #6 needles and #3 DK or baby yarn.
Cast on 20 stitches - same as the directions at the bottom of the pattern. The first few times you attempt the "Butterfly" stitch you will be all "fumble-fingers" (just like I was!) Once you do the stitch a few times it will get easier and easier, and your doll dress will look really cute.

You can also use a fuller skirt with multiple "Butterflies" across the row, spaced about 8 stitches apart, then work in garter stitch or stockinette stitch for 6-8 rows and begin another row of "Butterflies".


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I was just notified that I made a stupid boo-boo when writing out this pattern.

The error was made during the instructions for the increase of the hips. 

You start at the waist with 18 stitches and all markers still in place. You increase BEFORE first, AFTER second, BEFORE third, and AFTER fourth markers. 4 sts increased on every increase row. Purl back with no increase.

So.....You start with 18 sts, increase to 22 sts, increase to 26 sts, (FORGET THE INSTRUCTIONS ABOUT INCR TO 28 STS).
increase once again to 30 sts for a tight slim gown, or you can increase one more time to 34 sts for a looser fitting gown.

My boo-boo, sorry.

Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is with the Correction

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Rhyanna:

Thanks for making the correction so quickly. Can you tell me what the word "HINT" means in your posted pattern? This word appears throughout the pattern and has nothing to do with the "Butterfly" stitch or directions for working the long gown. I'm confused!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here is the Corrected Version to download and print out.


Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine, for another cute pattern for Barbie and to Rhyanna for the PDF of the pattern


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> very petty pattern!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You are welcome Penny.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You are welcome Hannelore.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Now.....that's classy.


----------



## MizMack (Jun 10, 2014)

Cute pattern! Thank you!

Cathy


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

very nice . thank you


----------



## liffyanne (Sep 4, 2018)

Wonderful patterns. Thank you for sharing them. Cannot wait to start knitting. Only problem deciding on colours to use and which pattern to start.
Liz


----------



## liffyanne (Sep 4, 2018)

Wonderful patterns. Thank you for sharing them. Cannot wait to start knitting. Only problem deciding on colours to use and which pattern to start.
Liz


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing... beautiful


----------

